# Duda regulador velocidad para motor cc



## javielchispas (Nov 19, 2009)

Saludos.

Una duda sobre un motor de cc 40 v 7A 0,2 kW de una instalación que tengo que recuperar. 
La alimentación parte en 220v a un transformador, y de ahí a dos puentes de diodos, uno al rotor y otro al estator. Lo he probado y funciona perfectamente.

El caso es que me falta por poner una placa que tiene para regular la velocidad. Esta placa tiene un triac TIC 263M, que por lo que he podido ver es de 600v 25A, y algún pequeño condensador. Tiene 4 terminales, entiendo que 2 de entrada y 2 de salida.

Dos preguntas simples para vosotros:

 - ¿donde coloco el regulador, entre la alimentación a 220 y el trafo, o a la salida de los 40 v c.a. de este y antes de los puentes rectificadores?. Sospecho que lo primero.

 - ¿Cómo sé cúales son los terminales de entrada y los de salida de la placa reguladora (a qué patilla del triac va la entrada p.ej. ?.)

Incluyo foto


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

El regulador iria despues del trafo. En cuanto a las terminales no opino hasta no tener el esquema del circuito del regulador. La tienes ?. Salu2.


----------



## javielchispas (Nov 24, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta tecnogirl.
¿Alguien más puede darme una opinión sin esquema?


----------



## javielchispas (Nov 26, 2009)

La cara B:

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4845/26112009002c.jpg


----------



## javielchispas (Dic 7, 2009)

¿Algún valiente que me diera otra opinión?


----------



## RaFFa (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola,el regulador va en serie con el primario del transformador. No se por donde decirte que metas tensión, porque como ya ha dicho tecnogirl, no hay esquema, y sin eso... poco se puede hacer.


Un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 9, 2009)

javiel: Date a la tarea de hacer el esquema del circuito. No parece nada complicado... Que tengas felices fiestas de Navidad.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola javelchispas

Analizando un poquito la segunda imagen, creo que la alimentación se conecta a las 2 terminales de tu derecha y la carga a las 2 terminales de tu izquierda.

Estas terminales son las que aparecen en la parte superior de la imagen, en realidad son 3, las de los extremos se ven que van hacia el Triac y la del Centro solo es un puente. (Aparenta una “A” invertida)

Si enviaras unas imágenes con mayor definición(Tomadas mas de cerca) te podría hacer el diagrama. Por ejemplo, la que tiene el disipador tomarla mas de cerca pero de la parte donde se verían más claros los componentes. De la otra tomarla mas de cerca donde se ven varias pistas de conexión, 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## javielchispas (Dic 10, 2009)

Gracias a todos. Voy a conectarlo pues pasando la fase de alimentación del primario por los terminales extremos, y este fin de semana os contaré. Procuraré sacar un esquema con la lista de componentes, por si a alguien le interesa. 
Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 10, 2009)

Ese circuito es el mismo que usa CEBEK. Puedes ver la entrada y la salida en alguna de sus fotos.Tambien puede ver el datasheet del triac y acertar en la conexión.


----------

